# The Orville: New Horizons



## davidm (Jul 25, 2022)

I just started watching the new season of The Orville: New Horizons last night, and wow is the music really stunning. In contrast I‘ve also been catching up on Star Trek Discovery and can’t help but feel the music is really same-y throughout every episode and repeats the same basic theme in about 100 small variations. The Orville, however, delivers everything I want from a sweeping symphonic score for a sci-fi epic and fits the pacing and action without needing to trudge into familiar territory of pounding epic percussion, drones, etc. I highly recommend you check it out if you haven’t yet.


----------



## Loerpert (Jul 25, 2022)

Orville is a hidden gem if you ask me!


----------



## Fidelity (Jul 25, 2022)

Just listened to some of the music for New Horizons, the music's pretty good. Unfortunate that it had to be for this particular show, though I have a feeling I'm the only one who hates it (despite liking most of Seth MacFarlane's work).


----------



## MartinH. (Jul 26, 2022)

Fidelity said:


> Unfortunate that it had to be for this particular show, though I have a feeling I'm the only one who hates it (despite liking most of Seth MacFarlane's work).


I'm kind of in the same boat. I really tried to like it but there is too much cringe for me, and somewhere in season 2 I stopped watching. 

It definitely is worth giving a chance though, for anyone who liked TNG. It is more true to the spirit of old Star Trek than the New Trek stuff is imho.


----------



## synthetic (Jul 26, 2022)

I like that Orville swings for the fences, even if they don't always get there. But yeah the music is on another level. The last hint of golden age-style symphonic writing I can think of anywhere.


----------



## Tanarri (Jul 28, 2022)

The Orville is what modern Star Trek should have been. It's more comedic than ST, but still, great writing, great music, great directing.

Abrams/CBS era Star Trek is atrocious in all these regards. Shame that great franchise has fallen into the hands of these bad producers. Hope one day, we'll get the true Star Trek back. (Would be amazing if The Orville writers and directors had rights to ST.)


----------



## jbuhler (Jul 28, 2022)

Tanarri said:


> The Orville is what modern Star Trek should have been. It's more comedic than ST, but still, great writing, great music, great directing.
> 
> Abrams/CBS era Star Trek is atrocious in all these regards. Shame that great franchise has fallen into the hands of these bad producers. Hope one day, we'll get the true Star Trek back. (Would be amazing if The Orville writers and directors had rights to ST.)


I'm an old Trekkie and I rather like the new shows. I'm so-so about the new movies, but the movie part of the franchise has always been weak, and the new films are at least in the middle pack in that respect. The only Star Trek series I have actively disliked is Enterprise. I haven't even been able to make it through that.

I find the Orville very uneven. The music, though, is great.


----------



## Tanarri (Jul 28, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> I'm an old Trekkie and I rather like the new shows. I'm so-so about the new movies, but the movie part of the franchise has always been weak, and the new films are at least in the middle pack in that respect. The only Star Trek series I have actively disliked is Enterprise. I haven't even been able to make it through that.
> 
> I find the Orville very uneven. The music, though, is great.


I've tried to watch nearly all new ST shows, but I couldn't sit through that stuff.

I don't know who writes it, but the Picard/Q dialogue in the Picard show was some of the worst pseudo-intellectual mumbo jumbo I've ever heard. Meanwhile TNG is still the best written high-brow TV show ever done, after all those decades. The difference is so vast it's staggering.

All the shows try to look and feel so _huge expensive blockbuster, _I really hate the directing styl. The empty pseudo-drama where people constantly run around the corners somewhere to make it feel so tense while the camera is doing those huge sweeps, the way dialogues are shot, or the humor in SNW, crew at the guy who's supposed to be Spock, _do you ever speak plain english, aHAHAahahaHAHAHAHAHAAAA_. Eh, it's terrible.


----------



## davidm (Jul 28, 2022)

One of the reasons The Orville hits a lot of the familiar qualities from Star Trek TNG and Voyager so well is that Brannon Braga, who originally wrote for those shows, co-writes and produces on The Orville.








Brannon Braga


Directing The Orville was a galactic pain in the ass, and I loved every nanosecond of it.— Brannon Braga Brannon Braga is an American executive producer, director and screenwriter on The Orville. He directed the episodes About a Girl, Into the Fold, and Firestorm; and wrote the scripts for Into...




orville.fandom.com


----------



## jbuhler (Jul 28, 2022)

Tanarri said:


> I've tried to watch nearly all new ST shows, but I couldn't sit through that stuff.
> 
> I don't know who writes it, but the Picard/Q dialogue in the Picard show was some of the worst pseudo-intellectual mumbo jumbo I've ever heard. Meanwhile TNG is still the best written high-brow TV show ever done, after all those decades. The difference is so vast it's staggering.
> 
> All the shows try to look and feel so _huge expensive blockbuster, _I really hate the directing styl. The empty pseudo-drama where people constantly run around the corners somewhere to make it feel so tense while the camera is doing those huge sweeps, the way dialogues are shot, or the humor in SNW, crew at the guy who's supposed to be Spock, _do you ever speak plain english, aHAHAahahaHAHAHAHAHAAAA_. Eh, it's terrible.


i guess the new shows aren’t for you. If you want examples of bad dialogue and plotting and all that there plenty of examples from the original series and even the early seasons of TNG. The tone is often different in the new series. I like it but I can see how others might not. I very much disliked the tone of Enterprise, so I get that. 

I’d also say the dialogue of the Orville is often very cringy, it’s bad spots much worse than anything Picard or Discovery have served up.


----------



## signalpath (Jul 28, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> I’d also say the dialogue of the Orville is often very cringy, it’s bad spots much worse than anything Picard or Discovery have served up.


Exactly. Should have paid attention to Eric Arthur Blair, known by his pen name George Orwell.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Aug 4, 2022)

I recently stumbled upon The Orville by accident. I'm only on season 1, but I really love it! It's totally my sense of humour, and I'm not a fan of Seth MacFarlane in general. And the music is wonderful.


----------



## jbuhler (Aug 4, 2022)

Some very good episodes and some very bad ones, just like the shows it is modeled on. Dialog is often cringey. Also like the shows it is modeled on, though I find it a different mode of cringey. Music is indeed stellar.


----------



## David Cuny (Aug 4, 2022)

I've been watching the latest season for the last couple of weeks, and my kids would occasionally wander through the room and ask if I was watching a Star Wars movie or something, because of the soundtrack.

It sounds good to them!


----------



## ed buller (Sep 4, 2022)

Superb music, good show but worth it just for the soundtrack. At least some in hollywood appreciate great orchestral writing.





best

e


----------

